# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH Penis Growth? SMALL PENIS - HELP!

## MikeShlort

I am mid 20s, exercise regularly and take legal supplements (testosterone , arginine, GH supplement (pills). I also have started penis exercises. I have a small penis. So small, and thin. It sucks. I find that working out, especially running, cycling and squats, helps with blood flow to my shlort, and the penis exercises help with erections. Overall good health helps with it, which makes sense. But what I have been trying to research is will HGH help put me "over the top", in other words, would it help with penis growth in any way, thickness, length, vein size, and are there any other supplements (legal or otherwise) that would help with penis growth? It may sound retarded, superficial etc. but I am extremely "bent" on finding a solution. Any help would be appreciated, as there is much conflicting information on the web (some articles and forums suggest yes, others no) and my doctor refuses to help me. If you feel the need to make jokes in this thread or call me a moron, that's cool, it's true, but if there is anyone that knows anything about this, PLEASE GIVE ME INFORMATION OR RESOURCES ON WHERE TO LOOK FOR LEGIT INFORMATION! Thank you!

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

If anyone actually had a valid penis growth product, almost everyone would have a 9+ inch penis. Despite the many claims, a product for this just doesn't exist. Sorry.

----------


## MikeShlort

> If anyone actually had a valid penis growth product, almost everyone would have a 9+ inch penis. Despite the many claims, a product for this just doesn't exist. Sorry.


Not necessarily. Penis exercises hurt and take upwards of 2 hours per day, plus HGH is $500-1500 a month. I'm not looking for something that I take to grow it with no work. Combined with Penis exercising and regular testosterone building exercise it wouldn't help?

----------


## SexySweetheart

sadly, agree with GotNoBlueMilk... but would recommend looking up sex therapist (too be proficient in other areas, so your willey isnt a crucial factor in a relationship) and an Urologist in case you have a medical condition that is threating or even fixable to a point. You hadnt mentioned how small/big your willey is but I found this as a 1 of the examples of it possibly being a medical condition.

"Micropenis(microphallus) is a small but otherwise normally formed penis with a stretched length of less than 2.5 standard deviations (SD) below the mean.Traditionally, the term 'micropenis' has been used to mean a penis that is otherwise normally formed, and the term 'microphallus' refers to micropenis + an associated hypospadias.

The penis is measured on the dorsal aspect, while stretching the penis, from the pubic symphysis to the tip of the glans.

One may get confused by the various penile measurements such as
- mean flaccid penile length,
- mean erect penile length (used in adolescents and adults),
- mean stretched penile length(usually used for penile
measurements in the newborn) etc.

Moreover, the length & girth of the phallus differs among populations.It has been found to correlate well with anthrapometric measurements such as weight and height.
Also, there are suggestions that many measurements should be carried out and a mean lenghth calculated. 

Besides an idiopathic micropenis, two major causes of abnormal hormonal stimulation have been identified:

- Hypogonadotropic hypogonadism (decreased production of gonadotrophin-releasing hormone [GnRH]) 
- Hypergonadotropic hypogonadism (due to failure of the testes to produce testosterone ).

The signs & symptoms of androgen deficiency depend upon 
- time of onset &
- the degree of gonadotropin deficiency.

Androgen deficiency occuring in early fetal life-- wolffian structures fail to develop, leading to ambiguous external genitalia, hypospadias, microphallus, or a combination of these.

In patients with isolated hypogonadotropism, placental hCG (human chorionic gonadotropin ) stimulates the fetal testis to produce sufficient androgens in early fetal life and so, in most patients, the ext genitalia do develop normally 
During the second half of fetal life however, the developing gonad is under the influence of both LH and FSH. Deficiency of LH and FSH at this stage, may delay testicular descent and result in micropenis.

If gonadotropin deficiency occurs after birth but, before puberty, then
- delayed puberty/ arrested sexual development
- delayed epiphyseal fusion(eunachoid body habitus)
- retention of high pitched voice
- failure of temporal recession of hair-line.

Androgen deficiency occuring after completed puberty may present with
- regression of secondary sex cahresters,
- decreased libido & sexual dysfunction,
- infertility
- loss of fat mass,
- loss of muscle mass & 
- infertility.

The initial evaluation is done to define whether the cause of the micropenis is central (hypothalamic/pituitary) or testicular. A full endocrinological work-up has to be carried out immediately. Karyotyping is also mandatory in all patients with a microphallus.

Testicular endocrine function must be assessed next (baseline and stimulated testosterone, luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) serum levels). Stimulated hormone levels also may give an indication of the growth potential of the penis. 

In patients with hypogonadotropic hypogonadism where, the testes are non-palpable, laparoscopy should be utilized to confirm 'vanishing testes syndrome' or intra-abdominal undescended hypoplastic testes. This investigation may be delayed until the age of 1 year.

Apart from chromosomal abnormalities, certain non-chromosomal abnormalities may also result in microphallus.One such,are mutations in a family of genes known as " homeobox genes" (HOX).

HOX genes are believed to play a fundamental role in the development of the vertebrate central nervous system, axial skeleton, limbs, gut, urogenital tract and external genitalia.

In your case, it is quite obvious from your account that there is no ambiguity about your external genitalia. Elucidation of the cause of your problem is more important than whether the penis is 'actually' micropenis or otherwise" _Dr.M.Aroon kamath_

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I ran across this a while back on one of my favorite sites: (Science Daily)

Noninvasive Extenders Are Better Than Surgery for Men Who Want a Longer Penis, Study Finds

ScienceDaily (Apr. 18, 2011) — Surgeons should encourage men who request penile lengthening surgery to try non-invasive methods first and, in some cases, consider therapy to help them feel more positive about their body.

An Italian review published in the April issue of the urology journal BJUI found that penile extenders are more successful than techniques like vacuum devices, exercises and botox injections and that psychological satisfaction is often just as important as physical changes.

"Urologists are constantly approached by men who are concerned about the size of their penis, despite the fact that the majority of them are normal sized" says Associate urology Professor Paolo Gontero, from the University of Turin, who carried out the research review with Dr Marco Oderda.

"However there are also a number of medical and surgical conditions that can cause penile shortening, such as radical prostatectomy for men with prostate cancer, Peyronie's disease and congenital abnormalities. Then there's 'hidden penis', which is caused by overlying abdominal fat and skin in obese aging men or a lack of skin because of chronic inflammation or an aggressive circumcision.

"Surgery is characterised by a risk of complications and unwanted outcomes and lack of consensus among the medical profession on the indications for surgery and the techniques used. That is why a non-invasive technique is preferable."

The review compared five evidence-based surgical studies covering 121 men and six evidence-based non-surgical studies covering 109 men, published between 2000 and 2009. Key findings included:

- The average age of the men included in the studies ranged from 24 to 56 and the average follow-up ranged from three to 16 months.

- Surgical techniques resulted in average flaccid size increases of between 1.3cm and 2.5cm. One report mentioned a highly invasive surgical procedure that achieved up to 4cm, but the authors could find no reports to suggest this has been reproduced by others. Meanwhile, studies of three types of penile extenders resulted in average flaccid increases of 0.5cm to 2.3cm.

- The most common surgical technique -- used on 83 per cent of patients -- was dissection of the suspensory ligament, carried out on men with underdeveloped penises, Peyronie's disease, very small penises (micropenis), penile carcinoma or trauma. A number of patients had surgery because of dysmorphophobia, a psychological dislike of their body.

- Nineteen men with an erect penis length of 6-10cm received the invasive surgery that involved penile disassembly with autologous cartilage and five of those experienced moderate dorsal penile curvature after surgery. The authors foresee a high complication and dissatisfaction rate with this surgical technique.

- A total of 72 men used the penile extenders. Six reported minor problems, with three experiencing bruising and one each reporting temporary discolouration, pain and itching.

- A study on the long-term effects of repeated vacuum treatment showed no significant physical change after six months of therapy, but it did provide a degree of psychological satisfaction for some men. Two of the 37 men experienced side effects, with one haematoma (blood under the tissue) and one case of numbness recorded.

Further research showed that:

- One study showed that botox may have a temporary effect in decreasing penile retraction and improving flaccid length.

- Another suggested that penoscrotal rings could help augment penile size and maintain erections in men suffering from anxiety if combined with a PDE5 inhibitor (erectile dysfunction drug). However, the authors could only find two case reports that described the efficacy of these devices.

- There is no scientific evidence to show that penile lengthening exercises work. Despite this, it is very attractive to patients who like the idea of a non-invasive, low-cost method of penis enlargement and is widely discussed on the internet.

- Many men feel that their penis is too small when, in fact, very few seeking help have a micropenis. This suggests that therapy could play an important role in helping men to address their concerns.

"No studies have been carried out to compare surgical and non-invasive methods of penile lengthening" says Professor Gontero. "However our review suggests that penile extenders represent an effective and durable method of penile lengthening, capable of elongating the penis by an average of 1.8cm with minimal side effects. This compares favourably with surgery, which is much more invasive for the patient.

"Based on current evidence, we suggest that penile extenders, not surgery, should be the first-line treatment for men seeking a penile lengthening procedure.
"Cognitive behavioural therapy can also be useful in building men's confidence if they have body image issues."

----------


## Hondarocks

Honestly mike you might be better served at a penis enlargement forum.
Try mattersofsize forums

----------


## MikeShlort

> Honestly mike you might be better served at a penis enlargement forum.
> Try mattersofsize forums


I am a member, thanks for your help though instead of bashing me  :Smilie:

----------


## MikeShlort

Thanks to all who posted to help me! Very much appreciated!

----------


## MikeShlort

> sadly, agree with GotNoBlueMilk... but would recommend looking up sex therapist (too be proficient in other areas, so your willey isnt a crucial factor in a relationship) and an Urologist in case you have a medical condition that is threating or even fixable to a point. You hadnt mentioned how small/big your willey is but I found this as a 1 of the examples of it possibly being a medical condition.
> 
> "Micropenis(microphallus) is a small but otherwise normally formed penis with a stretched length of less than 2.5 standard deviations (SD) below the mean.Traditionally, the term 'micropenis' has been used to mean a penis that is otherwise normally formed, and the term 'microphallus' refers to micropenis + an associated hypospadias.
> 
> The penis is measured on the dorsal aspect, while stretching the penis, from the pubic symphysis to the tip of the glans.
> 
> One may get confused by the various penile measurements such as
> - mean flaccid penile length,
> - mean erect penile length (used in adolescents and adults),
> ...



Thank you very much for the help

----------


## MikeShlort

> I ran across this a while back on one of my favorite sites: (Science Daily)
> 
> Noninvasive Extenders Are Better Than Surgery for Men Who Want a Longer Penis, Study Finds
> 
> ScienceDaily (Apr. 18, 2011) — Surgeons should encourage men who request penile lengthening surgery to try non-invasive methods first and, in some cases, consider therapy to help them feel more positive about their body.
> 
> An Italian review published in the April issue of the urology journal BJUI found that penile extenders are more successful than techniques like vacuum devices, exercises and botox injections and that psychological satisfaction is often just as important as physical changes.
> 
> "Urologists are constantly approached by men who are concerned about the size of their penis, despite the fact that the majority of them are normal sized" says Associate urology Professor Paolo Gontero, from the University of Turin, who carried out the research review with Dr Marco Oderda.
> ...


Thank you very much for the help

----------


## Hondarocks

> I am a member, thanks for your help though instead of bashing me


No worries

----------


## sidaga

Penis pills do work but while you are taking them you should not expected overnight. Penis enhan***ent takes time just like body building. Exercises are the best way of enhancing penis size, just keep doing it for 3 months and you will see the difference.

----------


## ironbeck

I'm still trying to figure out if your a troll or not? what r the penis statistics? I had a good friend with this related issue he seems to get along fine, well not really. Penial implants ?

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I wish you luck in your pursuit bro. Don't waste your money on HGH for penis growth. It doesn't work. I've heard of guys injecting HGH directly into the penis. It just doesn't do anything.

----------


## marcus300

Swifto had the same problem, you may want to pm him and ask him how he overcome his issue.

----------


## jasc

> Swifto had the same problem, you may want to pm him and ask him how he overcome his issue.


I heard he started using synthol but quickly ran in to problems because his new girth soon overshadowed his 2.5" length.

----------


## paulzane

> Swifto had the same problem, you may want to pm him and ask him how he overcome his issue.


Bad Marcus bad!!

----------


## Times Roman

> Swifto had the same problem, you may want to pm him and ask him how he overcome his issue.


I heard psychological counsilling and positive feelings of self worth did the trick for him?

----------


## Misery13

I wasn't trying to make my junk bigger and I didn't inject HGH into my junk but 3 months into my current/third run with HGH made my junk grow 1.5 inches in length and .75 in thickness. I was running 2 iu's per day.

I'm just saying.

----------


## mrs.misery13

And I was not happy with this at all. Not all women like them big. Learn to use what you have and ask for directions along the way.

----------


## Brohim

> I am mid 20s, exercise regularly and take legal supplements (testosterone, arginine, GH supplement (pills). I also have started penis exercises. I have a small penis. So small, and thin. It sucks. I find that working out, especially running, cycling and squats, helps with blood flow to my shlort, and the penis exercises help with erections. Overall good health helps with it, which makes sense. But what I have been trying to research is will HGH help put me "over the top", in other words, would it help with penis growth in any way, thickness, length, vein size, and are there any other supplements (legal or otherwise) that would help with penis growth? It may sound retarded, superficial etc. but I am extremely "bent" on finding a solution. Any help would be appreciated, as there is much conflicting information on the web (some articles and forums suggest yes, others no) and my doctor refuses to help me. If you feel the need to make jokes in this thread or call me a moron, that's cool, it's true, but if there is anyone that knows anything about this, PLEASE GIVE ME INFORMATION OR RESOURCES ON WHERE TO LOOK FOR LEGIT INFORMATION! Thank you!


Did you try a penile extender?

----------


## Brohim

> I wasn't trying to make my junk bigger and I didn't inject HGH into my junk but 3 months into my current/third run with HGH made my junk grow 1.5 inches in length and .75 in thickness. I was running 2 iu's per day.
> 
> I'm just saying.


pics or gtfo

----------


## DeadlyD

lol!! ....shlort !

----------


## kolaking

Listen to the ladies bro!! I think most men of average or below average want a bigger penis. But if you have a woman that loves you she will love your penis too, It's all about self confidence too. Guys in the porn industry are not picked for small size and men should not compare this small percentage of guys with the norm. i hope you can come to terms with what God gave you and be happy. Good luck! On a side note I just finished reading Jose conseco's book Juiced and he said that GH worked for him...But he could be lying because he is who he is but the former poster said it made his size increase??

----------


## spywizard

> Swifto had the same problem, you may want to pm him and ask him how he overcome his issue.


I thought he started dating midgets with small hands..

----------


## Gaspari1255

I can't believe you guys are giving into this shit

----------


## Gronkowski

When your with the bigger girls just pull out your extender

----------


## SwellingUp

I actually expected a legitimate gh/peptides thread when I checked in here and well all I'm getting is a bunch of wang talk. And I'm also lmao at shlort!

----------


## jasc

> lol!! ....shlort !


hhahhaha I was dyin when I read that too.. f'n hilarious

----------


## CAP

> I wasn't trying to make my junk bigger and I didn't inject HGH into my junk but 3 months into my current/third run with HGH made my junk grow 1.5 inches in length and .75 in thickness. I was running 2 iu's per day.
> 
> I'm just saying.


if you are serious that is interesting,how old where you when you started using hgh

----------


## Vettester

So we got a "Shlort" and a "SwellingUp" on this thread. Hmmm ...

----------


## oscarjones

> And I was not happy with this at all. Not all women like them big. Learn to use what you have and ask for directions along the way.


I agree being too big is an issue, just like being too small. Most girls (after a poll on dildo purchases) find around 7.5-8" in length by 5.5-6" in girth to be ideal. However, if you're on the petite size (being female) then I could see how something like this would be too big. Personal preference aside, there are natural ways to enlarge the penis, both girth and length, and it consists of a variety of exercises that utilize mitosis and the "exposure" of the inner penile ligaments. I'm living proof of such, and over time any man should be able to accomplish the same. It's also great for sexual health and peyronies disease (where the penis curves at an angle).

----------


## acadmia

go buy penis extender from amazon. worth every penny.

----------


## Misery13

> if you are serious that is interesting,how old where you when you started using hgh


In my thirties.

----------


## Misery13

> if you are serious that is interesting,how old where you when you started using hgh


Double post. Sorry.

----------


## freshmaker

> I wasn't trying to make my junk bigger and I didn't inject HGH into my junk but 3 months into my current/third run with HGH made my junk grow 1.5 inches in length and .75 in thickness. I was running 2 iu's per day.
> 
> I'm just saying.


This is pretty incredible. I don't want to see pictures but.... I just don't see what would cause this. 

I don't know if my wife would like it either but I'd sure like to find out!

----------


## Razor

> So we got a "Shlort" and a "SwellingUp" on this thread. Hmmm ...


hahahahahah

----------


## Blade15

May be noob question but what does HGH do with all the organs?? I mean isnt HGH usage growyour organs too... ?? If it does... Then what Misery13 was saying must be true.. Right folks??? May be i am too noob... but if anyone have same thought n confusion about working of HGH like me please share...  :Smilie:

----------


## Razor

> May be noob question but what does HGH do with all the organs?? I mean isnt HGH usage growyour organs too... ?? If it does... Then what Misery13 was saying must be true.. Right folks??? May be i am too noob... but if anyone have same thought n confusion about working of HGH like me please share...


High doses for many years yes it will.

----------


## sidaga

Where ever I go I tell people to believe what they see not what their friends told them. I consider everyone here is smart enough to deduce a simple result from this Wikipedia article en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayan_people_(Burma) . This article is about the Kenyan people who practice body modification. Kayan women use metal rings to enhance their neck's length. Its body basic, if you put regular pressure on the body then it slowly became used to it. Similar is the case with the penis. Penis size can be enhanced if its tissue is pressurized with more blood (safely). That's what pills, extenders, stretchers and exercise do!!!

----------


## heathen_saint

I wonder if IGF-LongR3 injected into the penis will work, isn't that supposed to create new cells?

----------


## lovbyts

> Swifto had the same problem, you may want to pm him and ask him how he overcome his issue.


I heard DSM is helping him out with this. he is the self proclaimed penis expert here.

You are in rare form. LOL Yeah I know it's 2 months old but worth the bump.

I was thinking the other day if I had a son would it be cruel or would he thank you if you were to hook up one of those penile stretchers when he was a baby for the first couple of years to slowly/gently stretch him so he would be like 10"+ when he reached puberty. lol Could be a blessing or a curse.

----------

